# [RISOLTO] Errore emerge libXtst

## geps2

Non riesco più ad installare la libreria in oggetto, che è necessaria per xorg-server.

Il problema è cominciato quando ho provato ad installare xorg-server 1.7.1: mi crashava di continuo e ho deciso di tornare indietro.

La versione di xorg-server 1.6.5 si porta dietro la dipendenza per libXtst 1.0.3, che però non riesco a compilare, e l'errore mi sembra piuttosto brutto...

Allego il log di compilazione: qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento?

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePs

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libXtst-1.0.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3/work

 * Running elibtoolize in: libXtst-1.0.3

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-1.5.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3/work/libXtst-1.0.3 ...

 * econf: updating libXtst-1.0.3/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libXtst-1.0.3/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for xmlto... /usr/bin/xmlto

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for XTST... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating man/Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating xtst.pc

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make -j2 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3/work/libXtst-1.0.3'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3/work/libXtst-1.0.3/src'

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -MT XRecord.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/XRecord.Tpo -c -o XRecord.lo XRecord.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -MT XTest.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/XTest.Tpo -c -o XTest.lo XTest.c

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -MT XTest.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/XTest.Tpo -c XTest.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/XTest.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -MT XRecord.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/XRecord.Tpo -c XRecord.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/XRecord.o

XTest.c:37:34: error: X11/extensions/XTest.h: No such file or directory

XTest.c:38:37: error: X11/extensions/xteststr.h: No such file or directory

XTest.c:41:35: error: X11/extensions/XInput.h: No such file or directory

XTest.c:46: error: 'XTestExtensionName' undeclared here (not in a function)

XTest.c: In function 'get_xinput_base':

XTest.c:82: error: 'INAME' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:82: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

XTest.c:82: error: for each function it appears in.)

XTest.c: In function 'find_display':

XTest.c:86: error: 'XTestNumberEvents' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c: In function 'XTestQueryExtension':

XTest.c:106: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

XTest.c:106: error: 'req' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:107: error: 'xXTestGetVersionReply' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:107: error: expected ';' before 'rep'

XTest.c:111: error: 'sz_xXTestGetVersionReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:111: error: 'xXTestGetVersionReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:111: error: expected expression before ')' token

XTest.c:111: error: 'X_XTestGetVersion' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:114: error: 'XTestMajorVersion' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:115: error: 'XTestMinorVersion' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:116: error: 'rep' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c: In function 'XTestCompareCursorWithWindow':

XTest.c:140: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

XTest.c:140: error: 'req' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:141: error: 'xXTestCompareCursorReply' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:141: error: expected ';' before 'rep'

XTest.c:146: error: 'sz_xXTestCompareCursorReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:146: error: 'xXTestCompareCursorReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:146: error: expected expression before ')' token

XTest.c:146: error: 'X_XTestCompareCursor' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:151: error: 'rep' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c: In function 'XTestCompareCurrentCursorWithWindow':

XTest.c:166: error: 'XTestCurrentCursor' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c: In function 'XTestFakeKeyEvent':

XTest.c:177: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

XTest.c:177: error: 'req' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:182: error: 'sz_xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:182: error: 'xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:182: error: expected expression before ')' token

XTest.c:182: error: 'X_XTestFakeInput' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c: In function 'XTestFakeButtonEvent':

XTest.c:201: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

XTest.c:201: error: 'req' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:206: error: 'sz_xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:206: error: 'xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:206: error: expected expression before ')' token

XTest.c:206: error: 'X_XTestFakeInput' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c: In function 'XTestFakeMotionEvent':

XTest.c:225: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

XTest.c:225: error: 'req' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:230: error: 'sz_xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:230: error: 'xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:230: error: expected expression before ')' token

XTest.c:230: error: 'X_XTestFakeInput' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c: In function 'XTestFakeRelativeMotionEvent':

XTest.c:254: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

XTest.c:254: error: 'req' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:259: error: 'sz_xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:259: error: 'xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:259: error: expected expression before ')' token

XTest.c:259: error: 'X_XTestFakeInput' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c: At top level:

XTest.c:277: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'xXTestFakeInputReq'

XTest.c:278: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'XDevice'

XTest.c: In function 'send_axes':

XTest.c:286: error: 'req' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:289: error: 'dev' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c: In function 'XTestFakeDeviceKeyEvent':

XTest.c:320: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XDevice'

XTest.c:328: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

XTest.c:328: error: 'req' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:333: error: 'sz_xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:333: error: 'xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:333: error: expected expression before ')' token

XTest.c:333: error: 'X_XTestFakeInput' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:340: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XTest.c:342: warning: passing argument 4 of 'send_axes' makes pointer from integer without a cast

XTest.c:342: error: too many arguments to function 'send_axes'

XTest.c: In function 'XTestFakeDeviceButtonEvent':

XTest.c:351: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XDevice'

XTest.c:359: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

XTest.c:359: error: 'req' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:364: error: 'sz_xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:364: error: 'xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:364: error: expected expression before ')' token

XTest.c:364: error: 'X_XTestFakeInput' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:371: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XTest.c:373: warning: passing argument 4 of 'send_axes' makes pointer from integer without a cast

XTest.c:373: error: too many arguments to function 'send_axes'

XTest.c: In function 'XTestFakeProximityEvent':

XTest.c:382: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XDevice'

XTest.c:389: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

XTest.c:389: error: 'req' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:394: error: 'sz_xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:394: error: 'xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:394: error: expected expression before ')' token

XTest.c:394: error: 'X_XTestFakeInput' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:400: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XTest.c:402: warning: passing argument 4 of 'send_axes' makes pointer from integer without a cast

XTest.c:402: error: too many arguments to function 'send_axes'

XTest.c: In function 'XTestFakeDeviceMotionEvent':

XTest.c:412: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XDevice'

XTest.c:420: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

XTest.c:420: error: 'req' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:425: error: 'sz_xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:425: error: 'xXTestFakeInputReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:425: error: expected expression before ')' token

XTest.c:425: error: 'X_XTestFakeInput' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:431: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XTest.c:432: warning: passing argument 4 of 'send_axes' makes pointer from integer without a cast

XTest.c:432: error: too many arguments to function 'send_axes'

XTest.c: In function 'XTestGrabControl':

XTest.c:444: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

XTest.c:444: error: 'req' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:449: error: 'sz_xXTestGrabControlReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:449: error: 'xXTestGrabControlReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

XTest.c:449: error: expected expression before ')' token

XTest.c:449: error: 'X_XTestGrabControl' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from XRecord.c:62:

/usr/include/X11/extensions/recordstr.h:32:35: error: X11/extensions/record.h: No such file or directory

XRecord.c:105: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'XRecordInterceptData'

XRecord.c: In function 'close_display':

XRecord.c:134: error: 'struct intercept_queue' has no member named 'next'

XRecord.c: In function 'error_string':

XRecord.c:183: error: 'XRecordBadContext' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:183: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

XRecord.c:183: error: for each function it appears in.)

XRecord.c: At top level:

XRecord.c:213: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'XRecordRange'

XRecord.c: In function 'SendRange':

XRecord.c:221: error: 'range_item' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [XTest.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

XRecord.c: At top level:

XRecord.c:291: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'XRecordCreateContext'

XRecord.c:294: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

XRecord.c:296: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

XRecord.c:298: error: expected identifier or '(' before '{' token

XRecord.c:324: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

XRecord.c: In function 'XRecordRegisterClients':

XRecord.c:333: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XRecordContext'

XRecord.c:335: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XRecordClientSpec'

XRecord.c:337: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XRecordRange'

XRecord.c:358: error: too many arguments to function 'SendRange'

XRecord.c: In function 'XRecordUnregisterClients':

XRecord.c:368: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XRecordContext'

XRecord.c:369: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XRecordClientSpec'

XRecord.c: At top level:

XRecord.c:396: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'XRecordRange'

XRecord.c: In function 'WireToLibRange':

XRecord.c:398: error: 'lib_range' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c: In function 'XRecordGetContext':

XRecord.c:423: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XRecordContext'

XRecord.c:424: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XRecordState'

XRecord.c:431: error: 'XRecordRange' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:431: error: 'ranges' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:433: error: 'XRecordClientInfo' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:433: error: 'client_inf' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:433: error: 'client_inf_str' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:434: error: 'XRecordState' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:434: error: 'ret' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:449: error: expected expression before ')' token

XRecord.c:463: error: expected expression before ')' token

XRecord.c:466: error: expected expression before ')' token

XRecord.c:489: error: expected expression before ')' token

XRecord.c:491: error: expected expression before ')' token

XRecord.c:504: error: too many arguments to function 'WireToLibRange'

XRecord.c:514: error: invalid type argument of 'unary *' (have 'int')

XRecord.c: At top level:

XRecord.c:522: warning: conflicting types for 'XRecordFreeState'

XRecord.c:476: warning: previous implicit declaration of 'XRecordFreeState' was here

XRecord.c: In function 'XRecordFreeState':

XRecord.c:523: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XRecordState'

XRecord.c:527: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XRecord.c:528: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XRecord.c:529: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XRecord.c:530: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XRecord.c:531: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XRecord.c:534: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XRecord.c:535: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XRecord.c:536: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XRecord.c:537: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XRecord.c:539: warning: passing argument 1 of 'free' makes pointer from integer without a cast

XRecord.c: At top level:

XRecord.c:590: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

XRecord.c: In function 'XRecordFreeData':

XRecord.c:612: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XRecordInterceptData'

XRecord.c:617: error: 'struct intercept_queue' has no member named 'cache'

XRecord.c:623: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XRecord.c:626: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XRecord.c:627: error: invalid type argument of '->' (have 'int')

XRecord.c:646: error: 'struct intercept_queue' has no member named 'next'

XRecord.c: At top level:

XRecord.c:740: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'XRecordInterceptProc'

XRecord.c: In function 'parse_reply_call_callback':

XRecord.c:745: error: 'XRecordInterceptData' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:745: error: 'data' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:763: error: 'XRecordFromServer' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:764: error: 'XRecordFromServerTime' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:780: error: 'XRecordFromClient' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:781: error: 'XRecordFromClientTime' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:787: error: 'XRecordFromClientSequence' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:804: error: 'XRecordClientStarted' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:809: error: 'XRecordClientDied' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:817: error: 'XRecordStartOfData' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:818: error: 'XRecordEndOfData' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c:840: error: 'callback' undeclared (first use in this function)

XRecord.c: In function 'XRecordEnableContext':

XRecord.c:854: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XRecordContext'

XRecord.c:855: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XRecordInterceptProc'

XRecord.c:895: warning: passing argument 5 of 'parse_reply_call_callback' makes pointer from integer without a cast

XRecord.c:895: error: too many arguments to function 'parse_reply_call_callback'

XRecord.c: At top level:

XRecord.c:918: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'XRecordInterceptProc'

XRecord.c: In function 'record_async_handler':

XRecord.c:970: error: 'record_async_state' has no member named 'callback'

XRecord.c:970: error: 'record_async_state' has no member named 'closure'

XRecord.c:970: error: too many arguments to function 'parse_reply_call_callback'

XRecord.c: In function 'XRecordEnableContextAsync':

XRecord.c:991: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XRecordContext'

XRecord.c:992: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XRecordInterceptProc'

XRecord.c:1035: warning: passing argument 5 of 'parse_reply_call_callback' makes pointer from integer without a cast

XRecord.c:1035: error: too many arguments to function 'parse_reply_call_callback'

XRecord.c:1047: error: 'record_async_state' has no member named 'callback'

XRecord.c:1048: error: 'record_async_state' has no member named 'closure'

XRecord.c: In function 'XRecordDisableContext':

XRecord.c:1071: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XRecordContext'

XRecord.c: In function 'XRecordFreeContext':

XRecord.c:1091: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XRecordContext'

make[2]: *** [XRecord.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3/work/libXtst-1.0.3/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3/work/libXtst-1.0.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3135:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3920:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *             environment, line 3959:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Last edited by geps2 on Fri Oct 30, 2009 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

secondo me, sul fronte xserver allignano casini non elementari.

probabilmente la colpa è upstream, perché stanno spostando istericamente file da un pacchetto all'altro.

perciò è consigliabile mantenere l'installazione tutta in tilde o tutta in stable.

proprio ieri ho postato un baco che mi è stato taggato invalido perché avevo dei pacchetti in ~.

ho protestato perché li avevo messi in tilde negli ultimi mesi su consiglio (forzoso) di portage all'epoca dell'upgrade di xcb.

ma non mi hanno neppure consigliato su come muovermi per ridurre al minimo i dowgrade.

l'unica scusante valida che hanno addotto, è stata che:

This is not a configuration we have the manpower to fix

per fortuna, ho potuto fare il dowgrade con l'opzione -K o mi sarei perduto in casini simili ai tuoi.

per riuscirci, tuttavia, ho dovuto preventivamente disinstallare le versioni sperimentali di x11-libs/libXtst e x11-libs/libXext che impedivano letteralmente il dowgrade per fenomeni di collisione.

in conclusione, ti consiglierei di provare a disinstallarle e, se non bastasse, di disinstallare preventivamente tutti i pacchetti che trovi con un `grep -rH x11 /etc/portage`.

----------

## geps2

in effetti è un bel casino...

comunque ho risolto disinstallando e reinstallando un bel po' di roba x11 e potando qua e là package.keywords, che aveva messo su qualche kilobyte di troppo  :Smile: 

Grazie!

----------

## cloc3

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque ho risolto disinstallando e reinstallando un bel po' di roba x11 ...

 

per dirti.

le altre volte, cercando di aggiornare xcb, mi ero stampato sulla ricompilazione di libX11, fino a sentrimi costretto ad installare la versione in tilde.

ieri, che avevo un'installazione arretrata, ho provato a togliere libX11 con emerge -C e reinstallarla stable.

incredible: ci ha preso.

----------

